
Vysor puts a fully controllable window of your Android on your desktop - shade23
http://vysor.io
======
kiwidrew
This is pretty awesome! Great "hack" that uses the ADB debugging protocol in a
way that probably wasn't intended...

Regarding security, sometime back in Android 4.x the ADB protocol was updated
to include public-key authentication. So it's (relatively) safe to keep
debugging enabled now, even when you are plugging in to an untrusted USB port.

I think it's done in a similar way to SSH, i.e. the first time that a new
computer wants to debug your device it supplies a public key and your Android
device shows a popup with the key fingerprint and allows you to accept/reject
the debugging connection.

------
Gys
Kind of remote control of your Android device, if physically connected to your
desktop.

------
harryf
Really useful! Thanks for making this - big help for anyone doing product
management related to Android (like me)

~~~
shade23
I have no contribution in it .Its by Koushik Dutta , Koush[1].YOu should check
out his other projects too.I use his apps on a regular basis.

[1]:[http://koush.com/](http://koush.com/)

------
stefs
this is pretty nice. install chrome app, launch, works.

edit: on a second though: what are the security implications? anyone done some
research on this?

